# I Think I Have Mbuna Cichlids, Is There A Chart That Shows All Diffren



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I Think I Have Mbuna Cichlids, Is there a chart that shows all diffrent ones for ID ? I can't take pics for some reason they are always blurry and I do have a good camera. From My searching this is the best that I can come up with but Def not sure.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pics are the easiest way to be honest. What color are they? lol

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=2


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

as juvies you wont be able to correctly id them .
Post pics ,


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok After many trys I got some Pic's may not be the best but here they are. There are four diffrent Ciclids two are yellow and I think are the same.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

nice fish








keep water ph high as they love it







8ph + ;








use baking soda table spoon for 10 gal, kosher salt table spoon 10 gal, epson salt teaspoon 5 gal 
I done it for past few years , way cheaper then those salt mixes , and keeped constant 8.6 ph







never had problems with any sickness and they have been breeding like crazy


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

So there are teh Pic's any idea on what they are ?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

the yellow fish on last pic is yellow lab , looks like male , 
blue and black i think is is Electric Blue Johannii
rest ill ask friend


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

If you could that would be great. The black on the yellow ones sometimes seems to go away then come back more so on the little one.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Leopard spotted fish is a Venustus. Blue one appears to be a male johanni. Yellow are labs, but that one looks deformed. How pure they are depends on where they came from. If they came from the Miscellaneous or Mixed African tank that most stores have, then they are essentially mutts of varied pedigrees.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

There are two diffrent yellow ones and they look slightly diffrent. The one in the last Pic I had a little longer then the other yellow which is in the second to last pic. They came from two diffrent stores. The Blue guy is the most aggressive. How do you tell if they are male or female?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

well if the yellow will have black stripes one day and then all yellow other is just that he is ready to breed , means they are not cross breeded as native yellows does the same







\\

Male female? well in cichlids males are always brightly colored while females are darker , sometimes without color . Some species females looks the same , that makes problems with cross breeding


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

the blue is either Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos or Melanochromis johannii, they are very hard to tell apart once adults. Johannii young are all orange like the female johannii, males turn the pretty blues as they grow. the cyaneorhabdos start life all looking like the adults, males and females look the same. Both of these species will breed with each other.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Your right those diffrent ones look alike. Theere so many diffrent types of cichlids, I never knew.


----------

